# 2013 Rubicon lift.



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been debating on throwing a lift on the Rubicon. I found a 4" lift on eBay for $130 that is 2" bracket lift and 2" spring spacer lift. Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=221247122639. Has anyone stacked lifts like this? How will it effect the ride and handling of the bike? I know my rear diff will not go up any without bigger tires but if I can get 4" at skid and everywhere else and go from 26" sti mud trax to 27" or 28" zillas (28" zillas are same weight as the 26" mud trax and 27" are about 6-7# lighter per tire) then I will get the diff up more another 1/2-1". I haven't high centered on diff yet but I have high centered on the skid 5-6 times already. 









if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I personally would not do that. Going to ride like shat on bricks and be detrimental to everything on your front end.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

So just 2" bracket lift and call it good? 
Or just leave it stock

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's what I would do. Honestly if you wanted more GC and the ability to run the big tires, should have gone IRS... lol


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I wanted rancher a/t but........ it was going to take 2+ weeks for one to come in and I wasn't waiting that long. Plus I got the Rubicon for the price of a rancher. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cant beat that.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Then to be exact I got 2013 rubicons with 3 years extended warranty upgraded to the sti tire wheel package and it was right at $8000+ tax and financing. 
The tire wheel package was $700 and the warranty was free

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

rlfoulch said:


> Then to be exact I got 2013 rubicons with 3 years extended warranty upgraded to the sti tire wheel package and it was right at $8000+ tax and financing.
> The tire wheel package was $700 and the warranty was free
> 
> if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.
> ...


I looked at my paperwork last night it was 7149 for the bike after rebate to be used at time of purchase for accessories which paid for all but $15 of the extended warranty and then I added the wheels and tires that was another $700 so total cost was 7864+ tax bringing it to 8512.78 forgot how much the finance fee was but interest is @ 4.99% and payment is $185 per month. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Haven't been on in a while. I've upgraded to 28-10-12 swamp witches on all four corners now and put stage 3 jet kit in with a uni filter. I have a Harley muffler I'm going to put on when I get the time. I'm also looking for a 450 foreman swingarm and drive shaft for it. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Got 29.5-12-12 laws on back and 30-20-12 Xxl's on front. Does great unless I get into some pb mud then it wants to bog bad. I have stage 3 jets, exhaust, and uni filter. Don't want to have to do high competition or cam yet because I only got 30 hrs. What other options do I have.


























if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard brackets, 29.5 laws on hd3 wheels, dual ammo cans. H-D muffler, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

A Gear Reduction would be in your best interest


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Bruteforce10 said:


> A Gear Reduction would be in your best interest


Haven't had any luck finding a gr for the 13 Rubicon. My just not be looking in right places. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard brackets, 29.5 laws on hd3 wheels, dual ammo cans. H-D muffler, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

there isnt a gear reduction for rubicons because they have pneumatic transmissions.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

That's the way it's looking LSU but I e-mailed turner cycle in Houston to see if they offer anything because they are only about 2 hrs away from me. 

Maybe I'll get lucky. And they will have something. I'm looking for 15-30% 

It does great till I find pb mud then it starts bogging. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard brackets, 29.5 laws on hd3 wheels, dual ammo cans. H-D muffler, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled.


----------

